# Treatex Hard Wax Oil for waterproofing



## Robbo3 (9 May 2013)

Just a FYI which some may find of interest.

After attending a demo by Mark Raby at the West Oxfordshire club, he is now promoting the use of Treatex Hardwax Oil for waterproofing woodtunings et al.

He was drinking coffee from a wood goblet that he had previously treated (I think to prove that it was ok with hot liquids) & he also mentioned something about wine being ok but annoyingly people started talking amongst themselves & I didn't hear all that was said.

At present it hasn't had the official food safe classification, however Mark believes it won't be long before it does.

It's also not on his site as yet - http://markrabywoodfinishing.vpweb.co.u ... SHING.html - but he was selling 100ml bottles suitably thinned by 10% for £4.

Treatex - http://www.treatex.co.uk/


I intended ressurecting & adding this to an old thread on the subject but when I looked I found there are just too many to choose from :

Timber & Finish for a Salad Bowl (July 2012)
- timber-and-finish-for-salad-bowl-t62435.html

Food Safe Finishes Apart From Oils (March 2012)
- food-safe-finishes-apart-from-oils-t59037.html

Fancy a Drink (March 2012)
- fancy-a-drink-t58994.html

Finishing a Usable Goblet (Nov 2011)
- finishing-a-usable-goblet-t56177.html

Tankard Finish Advice (Aug 2011)
- post609360.html#p609360

Waterproof Food & Alcohol Safe Finish (April 2009)
- waterproof-food-and-alcohol-safe-finish-t31903.html

Waterproofing Vases (June 2007)
- waterproofing-vases-t17558.html


----------



## tekno.mage (9 May 2013)

I've discovered that two or more coats of Osmo Top Oil (also a Hardwax Oil) is excellent at providing a water and hot food resistant finish. This is food safe and states so on the tin (it was originally intended as a finish for wooden kitchen worktops) and I have used it on wooden plates (does not stain even with used with spaghetti bolognaise or curry) - my own wooden plates have been in daily use for over six months now with very little deterioration of the finish (except for the odd knife mark). I've also tested it with hot liquids (water, tea, coffee) quite successfully and a friend used it as the finish for a wassail bowl which was used for cider. I've not heard of the Treatex variety, but imagine it to be a similar type of finish - I wonder if it's cheaper than Osmo Top Oil (which is £15 for 500ml)?


----------



## woodyturner (9 May 2013)

I have used Fiddes Hard Wax Oil which is water resistant with great success they are in Whales


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2013)

I think most Hard Wax Oil formulations will give you similar results, perhaps the viscosity of the differing brands may have a bearing on need for thinning to get greater penetration of the wood etc. for best liquid resistance.


----------



## stevebuk (9 May 2013)

what do you thin it with please..


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2013)

I know they advise not to thin PolyX - I can't speak for the others.


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2013)

stevebuk":1938l3v5 said:


> what do you thin it with please..


I've not found a need to thin it myself but the Chestnut version recommends white spirit.


----------



## stevebuk (9 May 2013)

CHJ":92r769b9 said:


> stevebuk":92r769b9 said:
> 
> 
> > what do you thin it with please..
> ...




thank you, thats the one i have..


----------



## tekno.mage (9 May 2013)

I thin Osmo oils with white spirit - but only when I'm getting to the bottom of the tin and it's getting a little thick - and I don't used the thinned version for food applications.


----------



## EnErY (9 May 2013)

woodyturner":2q5qvk5g said:


> I have used Fiddes Hard Wax Oil which is water resistant with great success they are in Whales


Hey get Them fingers sorted its WALES The other we harpoon .............. and are full of blubber :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Fiddies are Cardiff based.
Regards
Bill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 May 2013)

:lol: Whales,Whales, bl00dy great fishes are Whales.....


----------



## woodyturner (10 May 2013)

EnErY":2ujxa4m9 said:


> woodyturner":2ujxa4m9 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used Fiddes Hard Wax Oil which is water resistant with great success they are in Whales
> ...



So what you full of billy boyo LOL (hammer) :lol: :lol: Sorry mate I couldn't resist that one he made me do it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

